# Is this worth looking into?  Hobart 210



## bman62526 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey all, there is a "Hobart model 210 professional meat slicer" for sale locally here for $75.

That's a good deal, right? This think looks like it could slice a Ford Escort  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What questions should I ask the seller to see if it's worth the investment. For instance, these are older models - I don't think they are made now...however, it is similar to what a grocery store deli would use - so it might be worth it. Just curious as to what I should ask the owner before considering it.

Please let me know your thoughts! 
Thanks,

Brian


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 13, 2009)

You decide

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/bfs/1418648475.html


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow - $250 is certainly more than the $75 being asked for the one locally...but that still doesn't tell the whole story.

I'll bet someone on here has actually owned one and will have an opinion.

I just recently decided I needed (wanted!) a slicer, so I'll think about it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 13, 2009)

I would say Yes.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 13, 2009)

You can trust Hobart...they make Kitchen Aid, and have been making heavy-duty commercial food prep equipment for about 100 years now.

If parts become an issue, I hear there are still sources. The motor brushes would probably be the easiest to find, and the most likely to wear out with heavy use.

Here's Hobart's site:
http://www.hobartcorp.com/products/food-prep/slicers/

Click on parts/service, then parts, then choose the type of parts search/catalog you wish to use. You'll need to log in as a user, then you should be able to hunt for whatever you may need for your #210.

Good luck! Great find, BTW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## chefrob (Oct 13, 2009)

for  $75 i would say yes. look up how much it would be to sharpen/replace the blade be for you look at it. many shops will sharpen it pretty reasonably.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 13, 2009)

The machines are pretty straight forward if the motor sounds good and the slides all work decent then it would be a good buy and even better if the blade is in good shape as the blades aren't cheap


----------



## nickelmore (Oct 13, 2009)

PM me with the info if you pass it up, I know a few folks in the area that can pick it up for me...

Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## markmcrae (Oct 13, 2009)

For $75 dollars I would jump on it. I have a HOBART slicer and it is the best investment that I have made in a while. I slice butts, Bacon, Roasts and meat for the dehydrater for jerky. Mine has a sharpener that goes with it and a storage area for the slicer. It very easy to clean. It is all stainless steel.  If you can't get the owners manuel for it, just go to the HOBART web site and you can print one off. The only thing I have against my slicer is that since it is professional grade, and you want to take it to some kind of function it is very heavy. Mine weighs approximately 60 lbs. So if you can get one for $75 dollars jump on it.


----------



## zopi (Oct 13, 2009)

Check around and see if you can still get parts..plus you may be able to get a self sharpener..my old US slicer has one..


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 13, 2009)

Used to do some work on em years ago, most parts are available from Hobart er ebay an such.  That's a good price, If ya wan't a slicer, I'd be buyin it, ya don't get the cheap ones fer that money, let alone anythin commercial.


----------



## hemi (Oct 13, 2009)

It is a very fair deal.  One thing to check before buying it is to see if it is wired for 120 or 220-240 single phase power. that is what most all residences have as standard.

  If it is 220-240 three phase, it is cheap enough to get a 3 phase converter for it.    50-75 bucks if I remember  correctly.  

 STILL a good deal ..   Hemi..


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 13, 2009)

It is a good deal but be sure to check what Hemi said...


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pro tip!  I checked the ad, and it's the 110 single phase wiring so I'm going to look into buying it.  Even if it needs a tad bit of attention, I can't go wrong if it's in decent shape.  

If it's in bad shape, I'll spend the $$ somewhere else  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good help here...thanks.

B.


----------



## bassman (Oct 14, 2009)

The only question I would ask is "where do I pick it up"?


----------

